
Azure's Emotion API - potench
https://codepen.io/sdras/full/dZOdpv/
======
potench
For some context: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/emotion/)

> The Emotion API takes a facial expression in an image as an input, and
> returns the confidence across a set of emotions for each face in the image,
> as well as bounding box for the face, using the Face API.

[https://twitter.com/sarah_edo/status/928270318229118976](https://twitter.com/sarah_edo/status/928270318229118976)

> I used @Azure's Emotion API to make this fun emotion detector pen. Made with
> Vue, Three.js, emojis and ️

